# Who Wants To Swap A Legend?



## Rex Smit (1/4/14)

Hi all

I just received my stash of VMs Legend Guevara, and unfortunately this is not my kind off juice.
It looks like i might be a @Rob Fisher, and just not have the taste buds to appreciate a complex juice.

So i am willing to swap a almost full bottle of Guevara for any other Legends range..any takers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I can offer you a Monroe and/or Lee for the Guevara?


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Dean for Guevara?


----------



## Rex Smit (1/4/14)

Done


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Who?


----------



## Rex Smit (1/4/14)

oops...looks like i have 2 takers...
I think i will go with @johan, as he was 1st...and he lives much closer to me.


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

cool stuff.


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Thanks - shall we swop at the vape meet?


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

But in anyway, If someone want to swop my Dean for any other Legend, please let me know.


----------



## Rex Smit (1/4/14)

I am not sure if i can make it to the vape meet yet. But i will l will let you know


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I would like the Dean @TylerD - all depends what @Rex Smit would like to take Monroe or Lee and if you willing to swop whichever one is left?


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I am not sure if i can make it to the vape meet yet. But i will l will let you know



No problem I'm here most of this week.


----------



## Metal Liz (13/5/14)

I'll swop you your Dean for a Legendary Smile @TylerD hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (13/5/14)

I have around + 3/4 of a bottle of Guevara that i would like to swop for a legend. I have Dean so either Lee or Monroe would be great. Anyone interested let me know


----------

